# Kundenklasse dynamisch erzeugen und id hochzählen?



## Voyeur (21. Jul 2008)

Hallo

ich habe eine Klasse Kunde mit attributen wie id,name,plz,ort, straße etc.... Das Kundenobjekt wird mit new erzeugt doch wie zähle ich die id hoch bzw. WO? Der alte id-stand muss ja auch wo festgehalten werden, damit beim nächsten erzeugen richtig hochgezählt wird.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Jul 2008)

static counter

und im Konstruktor

counter++

muss persistent sein? also DB....
Lass es Hibernate erledigen.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jul 2008)

hochzählen im Konstruktor, Wert speichern in einer statischen Variable


----------



## Voyeur (21. Jul 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hochzählen im Konstruktor, Wert speichern in einer statischen Variable



Habe mir gerade überlegt, wäre es nicht besser die ID in der DAtenbank autoincrement machen zu lassen für jeden Kunden, wenn dieser angelegt wird?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jul 2008)

auf jeden Fall


----------

